# Winter/Christmas Beers



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Of all of the seasonal varieties, Christmas/winter beers are by far my favorite. I love the rich mix of malts, hops, and spices and they're usually higher than average on the ABV to provide that nice warming effect. 

As such, I've been making it a point to drink every winter/Christmas beer that I can get my hands on. So far, here is my list in order of preference:

1. Schlafly Christmas Ale - Everything a good winter beer should be. 8% ABV but you can't even tell. Excellent balance of flavors.
2. Breckenridge Christmas Ale - Almost as good as the Schlafly but with more malt and less hops.
3. Sam Adams Winter Lager - I usually don't like lagers but this is an exception. A bit low on the ABV but nice flavor.
4. Boulevard Nutcracker Ale - Especially good on tap and readily available where I live, this is a staple for me.
5. Rogue Santa's Private Reserve - Quite hoppy but with a lower ABV. This is one of my favorite beers from Rogue but I prefer other Christmas beers for the price.
6. Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale - This is a very good beer but is far too hoppy for a winter/Christmas beer, IMO. I'd like this more in the spring or summer.

What are your favorite winter/Christmas beers?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

dantzig said:


> 6. Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale


I just picked up a 12 pk of this. Very good IMHO.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I also love the stores this time of year, beacuse they do alot of sampler/gift packs. Got a nice sampler of Sammy Smiths with a pint glass.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have had the sam adams-not much going on there imho, the rogue-ok,but i did not find it very hoppy, and the sierra nevada, very hoppy but also balanced, i like it in moderation. here are a few others i like.
1. Troeg's mad elf(harrisburg,pa) a belgian triple style (11%) brewed with cherries and honey. very good this year, in moderation of course.
2. Clipper City Winter Storm (baltimore) an imperial esb, very hoppy it grows on you.
3. Snow Goose winter ale (baltimore) haven't had it this year. in the past it's been an excellent example at times of what a winter ale should be, a hoppy strong ale. it's also had it's down times as the brewery has changed brewers.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I had last year's SN Celebration. It was really good, though I don't usually drink pales, especially ones that hoppy. I'm with you, though. I usually like a beer like that in the warmer months.

Drinking a Sam Adams Winter Lager right now. I understand it's exceptionally good compared to offerings from previous years. I have to say this is really good. I'm a fan of wheat lagers, and this one delivers the malty flavor that I love in a good beer, particularly this time of year.

I'm looking forward to trying the "Festive" from Sweetwater in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

dantzig said:


> 3. Sam Adams Winter Lager - I usually don't like lagers but this is an exception. A bit low on the ABV but nice flavor.


I too enjoy this beer! Just picked some up. the others I've never seen nor heard of, but now you have me googling them!! You may have just given me some ideas for the hotel after the xmas party im going to this saturday night.


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

Great Lakes Christmas Ale is excellent, but I'd have to say my favorite is Three Floyd's Alpha Klaus. It's hoppy and pine-needly.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Leinenkugel Big Butt - it a really malty and flavorful doppelbock


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Only tried the Sam Adams Winter lager, and the Smuttynose Holiday release. Neither had me jumping through hoops to be honest.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Samiclaus (sp?) and Ayinger Celebrator (not really a Christmas beer, but the bar I frequent always gets it for Christmass) 

The SN Celebration is pretty good too. 

I'm looking forward to trying the Great lakes, i like a lot of their beers.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Full Moon Ale, its Blue Moon Ale's winter ale. Pretty tasty stuff, its odd but you are supposed to drink it with an orange wedge in it.:tu


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Troeg's is definitely good. I've had some at my brother's in Reading, Pa. He drives to Harrisburg just to buy the stuff. Have also had Snow Goose when I lived in Md. Very nice as well.



tnip23 said:


> I have had the sam adams-not much going on there imho, the rogue-ok,but i did not find it very hoppy, and the sierra nevada, very hoppy but also balanced, i like it in moderation. here are a few others i like.
> 1. Troeg's mad elf(harrisburg,pa) a belgian triple style (11%) brewed with cherries and honey. very good this year, in moderation of course.
> 2. Clipper City Winter Storm (baltimore) an imperial esb, very hoppy it grows on you.
> 3. Snow Goose winter ale (baltimore) haven't had it this year. in the past it's been an excellent example at times of what a winter ale should be, a hoppy strong ale. it's also had it's down times as the brewery has changed brewers.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sweetwater Festive Ale is one of my yearly favorites


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

TEAK said:


> Full Moon Ale, its Blue Moon Ale's winter ale. Pretty tasty stuff, its odd but you are supposed to drink it with an orange wedge in it.:tu


:tpd:Also like the Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale that comes out around Halloween thru Christmas. :tu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I picked up a six-pack of Shiner's Dunkelweizen today, it's their winter beer, I think. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I am still enjoying my Samuel Adams Octoberfest :dr:r My favorite beer all year round.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> Sweetwater Festive Ale is one of my yearly favorites


What type of ale is it? Not pale, I hope.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Sam Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Might be available year-round in other parts, but New Belgian's Frambozen has been my go-to holiday beverage for the last couple years, and it does not disappoint this season. I also dig on Unibroue's Quelque Chose over the holidays...fruity and yummy!


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> Sam Adams Cherry Wheat


When I was younger I really enjoyed this. I hadn't had it in a few years and picked some up a couple weeks ago. It definitely did not have the same appeal as it used to.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

TEAK said:


> Full Moon Ale, its Blue Moon Ale's winter ale. Pretty tasty stuff, its odd but you are supposed to drink it with an orange wedge in it.:tu


Coors started to train wait staff and distributors to put Orange slices in Blue Moon beers as a way to distance itself from Coors. They want to market Blue Moon as a Craft beer. Meaning they want to seem like a small batch brewery. Small batch breweries have received a lot of attention in the past decade. Macrobrews passing themselves off as a microbrew and be able to distribute across the country is the fastest growing market segment in beer.

So it's not necessary to have the orange slice in the beer, in fact I prefer beer without any garnish, it's a marketing tact that clearly works. People in a restaurant see a beer pass by with a slice of orange in it and become intrigued. Folllowed by a waiter/waitress telling the customer "It's a smooth unfiltered wheat beer" TO which the customer says "I'll try that"


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

TEAK said:


> Full Moon Ale, its Blue Moon Ale's winter ale. Pretty tasty stuff, its odd but you are supposed to drink it with an orange wedge in it.:tu


I have wanted to try that as I like blue moon.

I had a new one the other day, Winter's Bourbon Cask Ale from A-B of all places. Good stuff


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a magnum (1.5L) of Anchor Christmas Beer or something like that from 2004. It's bottle conditioned and I swore that I would not open it until the Pats go to the Super Bowl. I hope they go this year as I am curious about how this beer will taste.

Has anyone had this before?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had the Shiner Dunkel, Blue Moon Full Moon and Sam Adams Winter Lager. I did a taste test comparing the Full Moon and SAWL and I much prefer the Winter Lager. The Dunkel is its own animal, and I enjoy it as well. I'm a big fan of seasonal releases - the winter brews are perfect for a cold night.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I like the Deschutes Jubelale. It's a nice dark winter ale. Besides a good friend of Mrs. Zonedar, Lindy Gruger Hanson, designed the label this year.



-Zone


----------

